# Problème de réseau sur mon iMac



## Nicolarts (30 Juin 2010)

Salut,

Depuis ce matin, j'ai réçu TOUJOURS les messages d'erreur sur mon iMac : 



> *Échec de la connexion
> *Il se peut que le serveur « MacBook_Nicola » nexiste pas ou soit actuellement indisponible. Vérifiez le nom ou ladresse IP du serveur et votre connexion réseau, puis réessayez.



Et puis j'ai mets *OK* et puis j'ai met mon mot de passe pour d'entrer et puis j'ai reçu le message d'erreur : 



> *Échec de la connexion
> *Le serveur « MacBook_Nicola » ne peut pas accepter de nouvelles connexions utilisateur. Réessayez ultérieurement de vous connecter.




ET j'essaie changer le mot de passe sur mon MBP et je ressaie. ça continue toujours le problème d'erreur... J'en ai marré de recevoir cela car je ne peux pas continuer comme ça dans mon travail :mouais:

Qqun sait de virer ces messages d'erreur ? Ou un autre solution ? Car je n'ai rien du changement des options sur mon iMac donc le message d'erreur affiche tout seul :-S


Bonne journée


----------



## Tatilou (1 Juillet 2010)

À tout hasard, as-tu vérifié si ton Partage de fichiers est activé sur ton MacBook ?

Menu Pomme--> Préférences Système --> Dossier Partage -->Cocher Partage de fichiers Mac

Il arrive parfois que cette option se désactive...

Martine


----------



## Nicolarts (1 Juillet 2010)

J'ai désactivé cet option sur mon Macbook Pro comme vous me dites...

Voici le message d'erreur : 



> *Échec de la connexion
> *Il se peut que le serveur « MacBook_Nicola » nexiste pas ou soit actuellement indisponible. Vérifiez le nom ou ladresse IP du serveur et votre connexion réseau, puis réessayez.



Ce message AFFICHE chaque fois juste après d'avoir cliqué ok...

Je fais quoi ??


----------



## Tatilou (1 Juillet 2010)

Il ne faut pas désactiver cette option.
Ce que je voulais c'est que tu vérifies si elle était Activée, parce qu'il m'est déjà arrivé que le partage de fichiers soit désactivé sans que je l'aies demandé.
Donc on se résume : il faut que le Partage soit activé, que Airport soit activé aussi.
Ton réseau est monté comment ?

Martine


----------



## Nicolarts (1 Juillet 2010)

J'ai activé ou désactivé cet option donc le message est reste toujours là... Je ne sais pas pourquoi car ça commence depuis avant hier et je n'ai rien touché aux outils...

Malheureusement je n'ai plus Airport car j'ai donné ma soeur car elle a vraiment besoin! Donc j'ai un Netgear WNDR3700 en attendant mais il est très puissant que je trouvé... 

Bientôt, je vais d'avoir un Time Capsule 2TB sur mon bureau car j'ai besoin un petit serveur d'entre mon iMac et mon MBP et une sauvegarde par Time Machine depuis iMac. 

Je ne sais pas encore décider de remplacer mon NETGEAR par Airport car Airport Exress ou Extreme n'ont pas un bouton on/off... Et il y a manque quelques outils sur Airport que j'ai utilisé sur WNDR3700.

Mais tout d'abord, je dois régler le problème de message sur cette erreur imprévu.

Merci pour ton aide...


----------



## Tatilou (2 Juillet 2010)

Quelle version d'OS X ont tes Macs ?
Est-ce que le problème est survenu lors du changement de l'Airport pour le WNDR3700 ?

Même si ton routeur n'est pas un Airport, il faut tout de même que Airport soit activé dans tes menus de Mac, car l'activation du Airport a pour effet de mettre le Wifi en fonction. Airport est-il activé ?

Martine


----------



## Nicolarts (3 Juillet 2010)

Mes ordinateurs Apple sont le dernier version de OS X 10.6.4 et l'airport sur mes deux ordinateurs Apple sont activé sans des soucis... 

Mais iMac a toujours ce message d'erreur, il y a un moyen de le supprimer par Terminal ?

Merci d'avoir aidé


----------



## Dramis (3 Juillet 2010)

Le MacBook_Nicola c'est quoi au juste?

Tu n'as pas un macbook aussi?

Il y a un truc sur ton imac qui essait de se connecter a un MacBook_Nicola et il est plus sur le réseaux ou il a changé d'adress ip.

Commence par tout éteindre, imac, macbook routeur.

Et redémarre dans l'ordre routeur attends qu'il s'initialise, imac et macbook.


----------



## Tatilou (3 Juillet 2010)

Dramis a dit:


> Le MacBook_Nicola c'est quoi au juste?
> 
> Tu n'as pas un macbook aussi?
> 
> ...




Ce que je comprends c'est que notre ami a deux Macs : un  iMac et un MacBook (qui porte le nom de MacBook_Nicola). 
Les deux ordis sont en 10.6.4 et fonctionnent ensemble en réseau avec un routeur WNDR3700.
Pour une raison qu'on ignore ( mise à jour ? nouveau routeur ?) le iMac n'est plus capable de se connecter avec le MacBook_Nicola. Lors des tentatives de connexion, il renvoie le message cité plus haut.
On ignore si à l'inverse, le MacBook peut se connecter sur le iMac.
La suggestion de tout redémarrer m'apparait très pertinente. 

Attendons donc les résultats de cette démarche...

Martine


----------



## Nicolarts (6 Juillet 2010)

Je éteins le routeur et j'ai coupé le airport alors le message est continué afficher....

Mon Macbook Pro est capable connecter sur iMac et iMac est capable connecter sur Macbook Pro...

Mais je ne comprends rien pourquoi que le message affiche toujours sans raison et ça m'énerve...

En plus j'ai nomme le nom du réseau sur mon Macbook Pro qui nomme "Macbook_Nicola"


J'ai ce routeur WNDR3700 depuis 6 mois déjà et j'avais jamais un problème de connecter depuis mes ordinateurs...

J'ai redémarré mon modem et mon routeur, ça ne change rien....

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h38 ----------

Voici l'image : 





Vous voyez bien que iMac a bien connecté sur mon Macbook Pro... Mais j'ai un toujours un problème du message d'erreur... J'ai affiché le message pour me demander de mettre le mot de passé juste après le message d'erreur. J'ai tape comme l'habitude... Et il refuse ! Et puis j'ai mets annuler...

Voilà le message arrive après d'avoir cliquer annuler :





ça me enerve beaucoup car ça me coupe toujours mon travail de recevoir ce message stupide car je n'ai rien du changement d'option depuis d'achat le nouvel imac ! 

Comment on fait VIRER ce message voie par Terminal ou autrement ? Car j'ai tout essayé : redémarrer de tout, mot de passe, etc etc... ça ne marche pas... Car je n'ai pas le temps de faire formater mon iMac car j'ai beaucoup de travail à faire...


----------



## Nicolarts (7 Juillet 2010)

UP - Personne m'aide ?

Car il me gêne beaucoup car j'ai beaucoup travailler sur mon ordinateur... :hein:


----------



## jethro2009 (7 Juillet 2010)

Est-ce que le compte nicola sur lequel on cherche à se connecter possède un mot de passe sur le Mac ?

Cela dit, la machine sur laquelle on cherche à se connecter me paraît se comporter bizarrement. 
Je conseillerais d'installer le combo 10.6.4 qu'on trouve ici:

http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1048

...puis vérifier, comme suggéré plus haut, que le partage de fichier est effectivement activé dans les préférences système.

Et refaire le test de connexion afp.


----------



## Nicolarts (8 Juillet 2010)

ça veut dire que je dois revenir la version 10.6.3 et puis installer 10.6.4 ou je re-installerai directement 10.6.4 ?

J'essayerai ce soir... Merci ton aide


----------



## jethro2009 (8 Juillet 2010)

Juste installer le combo sur ce qui existe.
Donc télécharger - ouvrir - installer - redémarrer
...puis me dire le résultat.

JLM


----------



## Nicolarts (16 Août 2010)

jethro2009 a dit:


> Juste installer le combo sur ce qui existe.
> Donc télécharger - ouvrir - installer - redémarrer
> ...puis me dire le résultat.
> 
> JLM



Enfin, je suis en vacances et j'ai eu le temps de m'occuper de prendre le soin de mes ordinateurs... J'ai refait le routeur avec les nouveaux SSID et le mot de passe... J'ai installé le mise à jour sur mon iMac que jethro2009 me donne le lien..

La résultat ne change rien.... Le message est affiche toujours... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h37 ----------

*CA Y EST !!! J'AI ENFIN TROUVE !!! APRES LONGTEMPS DE TEMPS DE CHERCHER...
*

ça vient des problèmes du logiciel Rivet sur http://thelittleappfactory.com/rivet/ ! Je l'ai désactivé et le message ne affiche plus...... 


Je vais enfin pouvoir de travailler tout tranquillement !


----------

